# Sanding Mop and Beall Buff Video



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I mentioned in my other thread about buying some sanding mops for sanding projects. Most of my last project was hand sanded, but I just got these sanding mops from Woodcraft just a few days ago and so far, I love them. I made a kinda lengthy video of my sanding mop and Beall Buffing of my last Black Cherry project and it works great. These mops work on most anything you can imagine such as routed edges of wood, Raised panels or most anything and can be used in hand drills, lathes, drill presses or independant motor set up for these mops.

Sorry for length, but I wanted to get the sanding and buffing on the video to demonstrate how well they all work. The sound isn't loud as I would have liked, but works if you turn it all the way up and listen closely if you want narration. Anyway, go to link if you want to view video.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Great tutorial, Slip.. Inspired me to dig out my Beall system..LOL...

Went thru your whole 'library' while I wuz there and still cant figger out the laser light..but I've seen you and GB use it so I know it works...just dont know HOW it works...LOL


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Well thanks a lot Dale - now we gotta go spend more money on "toys".







Those look like they do a great job and could be handy for a variety of projects. Great video - well explained and demonstrated. I really enjoyed watching it and the results are fantastic.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Great video


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Great tutorial, Slip.. Inspired me to dig out my Beall system..LOL...
> 
> Went thru your whole 'library' while I wuz there and still cant figger out the laser light..but I've seen you and GB use it so I know it works...just dont know HOW it works...LOL


Jim,

You adjust the laser to point at the same spot as the cutter and only add the thickness of desired thickness of wood wanted. When the light falls off the edge of the project, stop and move deeper and deeper in the vessel going back and forth until the light fall off the edge of the project. It only marks the desired thickness of the wood wanted and used to demonstrate the thickness of your project. Keeps from cutting through the wood from the inside and keeps a consistant thickness.


----------

